# The Bachelor season 17 - Sean Lowe - Season thread



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

No point in doing a weekly thread for this, since it looks like there's not much interest. The last 2 bachelors have been pretty blah. I don't think that Tierra is smart enough to plan a stunt like to get a rose, but if she is, kudos to her. She was my front-runner to win, but now I'd like to see her gone. I'm all for drama, but she's going over-the-top.


Spoiler



(and next week seems to be no different, but Sean finally sees the light)


 What's the deal with Selma? I guess we have different definitions of "taking it to the next level". No kissing? Has she seen this show before? I would have sent her packing right there, but I'm shallow  I have no rooting interest in this show anymore, but I'll continue to watch to see who Sean ends up with for the next 6 months.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I'm not done watching this week's ep yet, but yeah, re: Selma's no kissing, I'd have probably sent her packing too. I don't think people should go onto such a show if they're that strict about kissing.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Ok. I finally finished. Ugh! I really dislike Tierra. Hope she gets sent home.

It seems like every season has to have a villain. I'd imagine the producers have gotten pretty good make sure a few of those get in each cast.

I'm a bit annoyed that there are 2 2 hour eps next week. It's becoming too much time commitment. Hope ABC doesn't do that again.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Anyone watch the 2/4/13 ep? Man, the producers sure now how to pick villians.

UGH!!! I really hope Tierra gets sent packing soon. She is just ridiculous.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah...I was pulling for her at the beginning, but she's way over the top now. Did Daniella really say "she can't stand drama"? It must be pretty cold in her glass house.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> Anyone watch the 2/4/13 ep? Man, the producers sure now how to pick villians.
> 
> UGH!!! I really hope Tierra gets sent packing soon. She is just ridiculous.


They do seem to have at least one crazy person each season. Pick any 25 women who apply to be on the Bachelor and at least one is bound to be a mean, crazy, villian-type. I don't hope she goes home, I hope she has a total melt-down!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm thinking that story about her best friend dying is a lie. Before she told Sean, she told the cameras "she gotta do what she's gotta do" to get the rose.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> I'm thinking that story about her best friend dying is a lie. Before she told Sean, she told the cameras "she gotta do what she's gotta do" to get the rose.


Can you imagine if that was a lie, and she ended up getting picked at the end? I'm pretty sure that would be the end of the relationship.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

She is psycho!

It would be hilarious if boring Sean ended up with a total nutcase!!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> She is psycho!
> 
> It would be hilarious if boring Sean ended up with a total nutcase!!!


The way Ben "Worst Bachelor Ever" Flajnik ended up with Courtney!!

'Bachelor' Ben Flajnik: 'Courtney Robertson Just Had Me Fooled'



> "The Bachelor" star, 30, admits that his former fiancee Robertson, 29, who recently ended their engagement and started dating "Bachelorette" runner-up Arie Luyendyk Jr., turned out to be exactly what the other girls said she was -- a liar.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if Sean is quite as big a skeezebag as some of the previous bachelors _*cough* Jake *cough* _but he's pretty bad. He deserves the Tierra drama. Every time someone tries to warn him about her he sends them home.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think he is a skeezebag.

I think he is incredibly boring.

I have never seen the Bachelor before this season - my first exposure to the franchise was the Bachelorette last season. When they said he would be the next Bachelor, I knew it would be Dullsville.

They shoulda picked Ari - THAT would have been fun!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Bachelor Pad has even more drama. They choose those previous contestants that brought nothing but.

As far as Sean goes, I think he's a nice guy. Boring? Not so much. Now Ben? Man was he a stiff. And the women were fawning all over him!

This show cracks me up though. The women act like they are the last man on earth. And I love how the always credit the Bachelors for those wonderful/romantic getaways. Um no! It's not the Bachelor it's friggin' ABC footin' the bill!!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Lee 2.0 said:


> He deserves the Tierra drama. Every time someone tries to warn him about her he sends them home.


Exactly! That was the most annoying thing about it. Of course, they're not going to say much of anything or only tell him vague things. He just blows off the remarks about Tierra or problem girls and sends them home. :down:

Ben was also blowing off people who warned him.

The "Women Tell All" ep for this season's going to be real interesting. Assuming Tierra gets the boot, I wonder if she'll show up and how she'll explain herself.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok. Maybe I'm a terrible person, and for that I'm truly sorry. But. Are trees...faster...where she's from...?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Sucks that Tierra didn't get the boot. I really do wonder if Tierra is faking most/every incident just to get attention from Sean.

I'm not surprised about Selma being sent home. Her no kissing until this ep really put her at a disadvantage.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

cwerdna said:


> Sucks that Tierra didn't get the boot. I really do wonder if Tierra is faking most/every incident just to get attention from Sean.
> 
> I'm not surprised about Selma being sent home. Her no kissing until this ep really put her at a disadvantage.


But, but... Selma brought out the big guns!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Selma was a gonner when she refused to jump into the lake.

I knew exactly who was going home before he even started giving the roses out.

I think that he has narrowed the pack to the women with whom he is genuinely interested - it should get interesting now.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Ok. Maybe I'm a terrible person, and for that I'm truly sorry. But. Are trees...faster...where she's from...?


Lord help me, this made me laugh!



mcb08 said:


> But, but... Selma brought out the big guns!!


Was anyone else thinking how inconsistent it was for her to be sitting there with her huge boobs half showing talking about how kissing a man will shame her parents?
If it were true that kissing a man will make her an outcast in her culture or whatever then it kinda sucks that she did it and then immediately got sent home. Kinda felt like Sean saw kissing her as a challenge and then as soon as they kissed he wasn't interested anymore.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Who didn't know that Tierra was going to show up at the party even though Sean told her to stay in the room and rest? I wish he had insisted she not come and had told her he would have her taken back to her room if she disobeyed!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I believe Selma's parents does not have an issue that she is kissing a man. Just that it's on national TV.

But yeah, I also knew those those three were goners.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Also, Selma's kiss wasn't much of a kiss. It was more like a long peck.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Also, Selma's kiss wasn't much of a kiss. It was more like a long peck.


Yep. I was trying to make the point that having half her huge boobs flowing out of the top of her dress should be more scandalous to her parents than a peck on the lips. I think the whole "I can't kiss you because of my culture" was B.S.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tiams said:


> Yep. I was trying to make the point that having half her huge boobs flowing out of the top of her dress should be more scandalous to her parents than a peck on the lips. I think the whole "I can't kiss you because of my culture" was B.S.


Yeah - if she was THAT concerned about her family's reaction, she shouldn't have gone on the show.

It was stupid.

Meanwhile, anyone want to start predicting final 3? Final 2? The winner?

I came close during the Bachelorette - I got everything correct down to the final 2 but I picked the wrong guy (and apparently so did she!!!  )


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Des and Ashley must make it to the final 3 with...gosh, maybe Tierra? Or, the other one he likes whose name I can't remember and every time they show her I go, "Who's that?"


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Des and Ashley must make it to the final 3 with...gosh, maybe Tierra? Or, the other one he likes whose name I can't remember and every time they show her I go, "Who's that?"


Lesley? Lindsay?


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

The final 4 will be Leslie, Lindsay, Desiree, and Tierra. The producers won't let him ****-can Tierra too early.

The final 3 will be Leslie, Lindsay, and Desiree.

The final 2 will be Leslie and Lindsay.

The winner will be Lindsay.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

mcb08 said:


> Lesley? Lindsay?


Maybe?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK, with 6 to go, we have:

Desiree
Lindsay
Lesley
Catherine
AshLee
Tierra

I think Tierra will be gone before we get to the final 3 - the producers are probably pushing her a bit, but she won't last that long.

I think AshLee isn't "fun" enough for him. She will be gone.

Des and Lindsay are my pick for final 2 - I think they both are exactly what he is looking for - someone cute, outdoorsy, traditional and fun. I am not sure about #3 - it is close between Catherine and Lesley. I think Catherine might edge Lesley out - Lesley appears to be the most intelligent of the final group, and ultimately that will be her downfall - my guess is she is smarter than Sean and since he is very "traditional", that will not work in her favor.

So - final 3 prediction is Des, Lindsay and Catherine
Final 2 prediction is Des and Lindsay
Winner - not sure I am ready to call that one yet...


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

My picks

final 4
Desiree
Lindsay
Catherine
AshLee

then cuts Lindsay (shes the wedding dress girl he does nothing but makes out with right?)

Catherine goes out at 3.

Im undecided on who he picks.
I wanna say Des.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tierra seems just as nutty as the woman that one of the previous guys ended up with that the rest of the girls were warning him about??

Wow that's vague, but I think you all who remember the names can point out who I'm talking about.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

^^^
Courtney?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

cwerdna said:


> ^^^
> Courtney?


Yes. And that is why I feel it will be Tierra in the end.


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Courtney and Vienna come to mind.

Both those seasons, as well as the British guys season with Lorenzo Lamas' daughter as the winner, all the final people seemed less interested in love and more interested in fame.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

My pick for the final 2: Lindsay & Catherine, with Catherine winning.

Tierra can't leave soon enough.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ding Dong the witch is dead.

The hometown visits look like they will be interesting...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What the hell was up with Catherine?! Did she feel she is not worthy? Go home then...sheesh!!

And Tierra's "crying" always makes me crazy! Not one tear was shed. What a FAB!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> What the hell was up with Catherine?! Did she feel she is not worthy? Go home then...sheesh!!


I think she explained it pretty well. I guess she REALLY likes Sean but is afraid that she'll get sent home since she felt Lesley had more in common w/him and was sent home.

So glad Tierra (or Tierra-able as others call her) is finally gone.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok, I got 2 out of the final 3 correct.

Based on what we have seen, I think the final 2 will be Lindsay and Ashlee.

Meanwhile, I don't blame him for dumping Des...her brother was a tool and he didn't like her any better than the others - why start with a headache?

So who do you think will win? I am leaning towards Lindsay...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

The beginning Ashlee's hometown was pretty funny.


nyny523 said:


> Ok, I got 2 out of the final 3 correct.
> 
> Based on what we have seen, I think the final 2 will be Lindsay and Ashlee.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree about Desiree's brother. That sealed it for her, unfortunately. If I were in Sean's shoes, I'd be really worried that the brother would always disapprove and dislike him.

I think he should've kept around Lesley from last week. I haven't been watching that closely but I don't think he should choose Ashlee.

It's funny about Seattle and the fish being thrown in Pike Place Market. I lived up in WA state for 9 years and one of the last times I was there w/a friend, she asked one of the fish market people if they'd toss fish. Their response was: only if you pay for it. Once you've paid for it, they'll do whatever you want.

I wonder if ABC paid the merchants or they did it because they knew they'd be on national TV.

It's weird that it looks like there isn't going to be a Women Tell All ep. Or, maybe that's coming later?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The women tell all episode is when there are two left. So I would imagine it's the Monday after next. 

I agree with dumping Des. Even though I find her the most attractive of the 4, having a jerk of brother, who btw doesn't look like he's all that chivalrous himself, is a deal breaker.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm still sticking with Catherine as my choice.. even though I was worried she was going to be sent packing until Des' brother went off the deep end. 

I don't remember them having a "bachelor tells all" episode for a long time now. Tonight should be interesting.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I really thought Des was going to be the last one standing. If I loved someone I wouldn't give a damn what their sibling thought.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tiams said:


> I really thought Des was going to be the last one standing. If I loved someone I wouldn't give a damn what their sibling thought.


But that is the point - he didn't love her.

I think he already knows who he wants...and she wasn't it. So why deal with the aggravation?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> But that is the point - he didn't love her.
> 
> I think he already knows who he wants...and she wasn't it. So why deal with the aggravation?


It sounded like the brother was a factor for him though. It sounded like he was conflicted not because he didn't have feelings for her, but because he didn't want to marry someone with a brother that would remain his "enemy".

They may have told him to make it sound like it was about the brother though and you are right, he didn't want her at all.

I'm just saying I would never give a ***** what the brother of someone I was dating thought. Frankly, I would not care what their parents thought either.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tiams said:


> It sounded like the brother was a factor for him though. It sounded like he was conflicted not because he didn't have feelings for her, but because he didn't want to marry someone with a brother that would remain his "enemy".
> 
> They may have told him to make it sound like it was about the brother though and you are right, he didn't want her at all.
> 
> I'm just saying I would never give a ***** what the brother of someone I was dating thought. Frankly, I would not care what their parents thought either.


While I agree with you, in this situation - where he has 4 women that he likes, and seems conflicted as to which one he wants - the "family" factor could definitely tip the scales. Especially with a guy like this who has stressed the importance of family in every single episode. Someone like this, in a situation like this, would certainly take that into account.

If he had been madly in love with her prior to the visit, it probably would not have mattered - but he wasn't, and it did.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> While I agree with you, in this situation - where he has 4 women that he likes, and seems conflicted as to which one he wants - the "family" factor could definitely tip the scales. Especially with a guy like this who has stressed the importance of family in every single episode. Someone like this, in a situation like this, would certainly take that into account.
> 
> If he had been madly in love with her prior to the visit, it probably would not have mattered - but he wasn't, and it did.


yeah, you are right. I was just thrown because I was so sure she would be the last one standing.

I liked his reaction to her practical joke. Very protective, yet restrained all without being overly possessive. :up:


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

tiams said:


> I liked his reaction to her practical joke. Very protective, yet restrained all without being overly possessive. :up:


I thought the practical joke was going to backfire for her, but it worked out very well. His reaction was perfect.... I like this guy.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Anyone watch "Sean Tells All"? 

It's too bad Sean was so blind or unable to see what was going on w/Tierra and the other girls until now. I wonder if he regrets sending girls home who tried to warn him.

Can you imagine if Tierra somehow made it to the end instead and then Sean sees all the crap on TV?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> Anyone watch "Sean Tells All"?
> 
> It's too bad Sean was so blind or unable to see what was going on w/Tierra and the other girls until now. I wonder if he regrets sending girls home who tried to warn him.
> 
> Can you imagine if Tierra somehow made it to the end instead and then Sean sees all the crap on TV?


I watched it.

I was surprised to see that they showed him so much - he had clearly watched all the episodes up to that point.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I watched it.
> 
> I was surprised to see that they showed him so much - he had clearly watched all the episodes up to that point.


I got the feeling that the episode was taped after the season was recorded so it couldn't change any of the upcoming decisions.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

MauriAnne said:


> I got the feeling that the episode was taped after the season was recorded so it couldn't change any of the upcoming decisions.


Exactly. Judging by the comments from Chris, it seemed like they taped this really recently, likely right after last week's ep aired.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Needy girl is gone. No shocker there. She lasted longer than I expected.

Sean kept saying he wanted someone fun and adventurous. Someone who could be silly and joke around.

Ashlee was so INTENSE. ALL THE TIME. And so needy! Someone like that would bug the crap out of me. 

It's gonna be Lindsay. He is very traditional and she is perfect for him. Catherine is too independent. 

That's my call...


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Did anyone notice Sean kissing Catherine on the boat? I'm pretty sure he licked her _entire face_.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> My pick for the final 2: Lindsay & Catherine, with Catherine winning.


My prediction from back them is looking pretty good. 

Needy girl looked a little demented in the limo and she was so rude when she walked away from him! She scares me.....

Can't wait for the Women Tell All next week.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

It was weird that Chris didn't come back out after the final rose. Perhaps Ashlee just jumped the gun and didn't want to wait?

One of my HS acquaintances/FB friends was rooting for Ashlee. To me, it just seemed like Sean had a stronger connection w/the other two.

Interesting they changed the music in the rose ceremony. Great editing and music w/Sean sitting out in front of the fountain.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Needy girl is gone. No shocker there. She lasted longer than I expected.
> 
> Sean kept saying he wanted someone fun and adventurous. Someone who could be silly and joke around.
> 
> ...


When he was watching the videos I said almost exactly the same thing you just said "Needy girl is going". I have a feeling that although she claims that she "puts up walls" and "doesn't let people in" the opposite is probably true. I bet she becomes very attached and dependent on any man she dates.

I also agree that he doesn't want an independent woman.

Has anyone else seen the claims that he is a virgin? I saw it as a headline on a magazine cover but did not read the article. Anyone know if that has been confirmed?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tiams said:


> When he was watching the videos I said almost exactly the same thing you just said "Needy girl is going". I have a feeling that although she claims that she "puts up walls" and "doesn't let people in" the opposite is probably true. I bet she becomes very attached and dependent on any man she dates.
> 
> I also agree that he doesn't want an independent woman.
> 
> Has anyone else seen the claims that he is a virgin? I saw it as a headline on a magazine cover but did not read the article. Anyone know if that has been confirmed?


Hi is not a virgin - he is celibate. He slept with women in college, but after college he found religion and decided to wait until marriage. He apparently had a serious 3 year relationship with a former Dallas Cowboys cheerleader and did not have sex with her the entire time, so apparently he is serious about not having sex again until marriage...

I do find it funny that the magazine doesn't know the difference between "virgin" and "celibate". The words clearly have very different meanings.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The way the dates went it was clear she was going home. He was a bit standoffish and with Lindsay completely the opposite. With Catherine more affectionate 'cause he's attracted to her but that is all.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh no no no, he is a _born again virgin_. Seriously.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> Hi is not a virgin - he is celibate. He slept with women in college, but after college he found religion and decided to wait until marriage. He apparently had a serious 3 year relationship with a former Dallas Cowboys cheerleader and did not have sex with her the entire time, so apparently he is serious about not having sex again until marriage...
> 
> I do find it funny that the magazine doesn't know the difference between "virgin" and "celibate". The words clearly have very different meanings.


Born-again virgin. It sounded like he'd had conversations with all of the girls about this, since he kept saying "you know what my intentions are" when the subject of the fantasy suite came up on each date.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> Born-again virgin. It sounded like he'd had conversations with all of the girls about this, since he kept saying "you know what my intentions are" when the subject of the fantasy suite came up on each date.


Yeah - in the article I ready, he said he wanted to use the fantasy suite for private one-on-one time.

I actually believe it.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Last week, the most difficult decision in the world was Desiree vs. Catherine. Lindsay and AshLee were safe.

This week, AshLee goes home, and Catherine skates again. Apparently, he finally figured out all the red flags AshLee was throwing up. Her family, too.

At any rate, it's clearly Lindsay. Of the final four, she's the best suited to waiting out the customary three-month "dating" period with, then breaking up with amicably.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> At any rate, it's clearly Lindsay. Of the final four, she's the best suited to waiting out the customary three-month "dating" period with, then breaking up with amicably.


LOL! Yeah... given the show's track record, I don't disagree about the breaking up part.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The best thing about that episode was the tweets.

"Any truth to the rumors that Tierra's right eyebrow will be the next Bachelorette?"


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

^^^
LOL re: the tweets. I normally have not been watching the tweets closely for all the other eps, but have for this one.

That was pretty cool that they went to UCLA sorority house and the girls did the 8-clap. (UCLA was my alma mater.) 

Whoever's supposedly engaged to Tierrable should run.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't believe Ashlee. That was a pretty big bombshell to not reveal when she was talking to Chris Harrison. Pulling it out at the end seemed like it was made up to get back at him. Not to mention that it was said in the privacy suite where there are no cameras.

And I hated how Tierra was given this special treatment. She didn't even sit with the women after the interview.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> I don't believe Ashlee. That was a pretty big bombshell to not reveal when she was talking to Chris Harrison. Pulling it out at the end seemed like it was made up to get back at him. Not to mention that it was said in the privacy suite where there are no cameras.
> 
> And I hated how Tierra was given this special treatment. She didn't even sit with the women after the interview.


I don't believe he said what Ashlee said he did either, but I do believe she believes it. She is co-dependent or some kind of psychologically messed up. Despite her always saying she "never lets anybody in" and "puts up walls" I would wager there are half a dozen other men who would say she was just as needy with them.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ashlee is crazy. This was obvious the entire show. She just killed ANY possible chance (and they were slim to begin with) to be the next Bachelorette.

So - assuming they pick the next Bachelorette from this bunch, who would you say is the frontrunner? I am thinking either Sarah or Des...


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> Ashlee is crazy. This was obvious the entire show. She just killed ANY possible chance (and they were slim to begin with) to be the next Bachelorette.
> 
> So - assuming they pick the next Bachelorette from this bunch, who would you say is the frontrunner? I am thinking either Sarah or Des...


Definitely Des. Nutjob Ashlee has no shot.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I would like to see Des as well. She was my favorite.

The ones announced in the beginning of the show I barely remember.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Ashlee is crazy. This was obvious the entire show. She just killed ANY possible chance (and they were slim to begin with) to be the next Bachelorette.
> 
> So - assuming they pick the next Bachelorette from this bunch, who would you say is the frontrunner? I am thinking either Sarah or Des...


I think Des for sure. If not, then the one armed girl. Is that Sarah?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I wish they had let the drunk 50 shades of Grey woman speak. What a whacko.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

tiams said:


> I think Des for sure. If not, then the one armed girl. Is that Sarah?


I think it could be Sarah.

I would like for it to be Sarah. I think America would really root for her.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tiams said:


> I think Des for sure. If not, then the one armed girl. Is that Sarah?


Yes.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Des or Lesley M.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

There's an article online that says the new Bachlorette is: 


Spoiler



Des. Here's the link.



She would have been my preference, so I'm good with that.

Interesting that Chris didn't ask Tiera if any of her medical "emergencies" were fake.

AshLee was so intense; she gave off a creepy vibe.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MauriAnne said:


> There's an article online that says the new Bachlorette is:
> * SPOILER *
> 
> She would have been my preference, so I'm good with that.
> ...


I am ok with this.

And Needy Girl has some serious issues - I thought so from the start!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, well I got that one totally wrong!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I was totally surprised, too. I thought it would be Lindsay for sure. All the fake teasers were annoying. The mother was reasonable, the letter was nothing, and the 'just found this out in the last 24 hours' thing was not a surprise.

It will be nice if they actually do get married quickly.

I'm glad that Desiree will be the next bachelorette. Sarah always seemed kind of dull to me. I don't get why she was so beloved. I admire the way she handles her arm issue, but she would not be able to carry a show. (Uh, no pun intended.)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

TV wedding or no TV wedding, I find Sean picking Catherine a little suspicious. As if he wants it to fail so he can capitalize on his (15 min.) fame. Hmmm.

I agree about Sarah being a little boring, not to mention pathetic. And of course glad it's Des. Chris Harrison mentioned that it will air this Summer. What?! What about Bachelor Pad!!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

.. and on Good Morning America this AM, they announced that Sean was going to be on Dancing with the Stars. It was obvious that something was up when Chris asked if Catherine was moving to Texas & Sean said "well, her bags are packed".


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> TV wedding or no TV wedding, I find Sean picking Catherine a little suspicious. As if he wants it to fail so he can capitalize on his (15 min.) fame. Hmmm.
> 
> I agree about Sarah being a little boring, not to mention pathetic. And of course glad it's Des. Chris Harrison mentioned that it will air this Summer. What?! What about Bachelor Pad!!


I believe last year the Bachelorette aired and then immediately after it Bachelor pad aired.

If it is true that Sean refuses to have sex before marriage, then I am not surprised they are rushing the wedding!


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> TV wedding or no TV wedding, I find Sean picking Catherine a little suspicious. As if he wants it to fail so he can capitalize on his (15 min.) fame. Hmmm.


I think he dismissed the final 4 in reverse order of the intensity of his connection with each.

He really really liked Dez, so she was the first to go.

AshLee was way over-attached, so she was next to go.

He really liked Lindsay, so she was next to go.

It seems that of the final 4, Catherine was the most likely to handle the victory, the requisite two months together in the public eye, and the following breakup with the least amount of vitriol and angst.


----------



## kingflynn (Feb 26, 2007)

Tracy said:


> Sarah always seemed kind of dull to me. I don't get why she was so beloved. I admire the way she handles her arm issue, but she would not be able to carry a show. (Uh, no pun intended.)


Agreed. She has no spark. I do know why she is beloved though. The missing hand of course. That's the only interesting thing about her.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> It seems that of the final 4, Catherine was the most likely to handle the victory, the requisite two months together in the public eye, and the following breakup with the least amount of vitriol and angst.


Except there won't be a two month relationship and then a break-up. They are contractually obligated to go through with a wedding now.

They could have a follow-up show documenting their newlywed year with cameras following them constantly and the finale being the divorce. Too bad the name War of the Roses is already taken.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

tiams said:


> I am not surprised they are rushing the wedding!


There will be no wedding. Of the final 4, Sean selected the one with whom the inevitable breakup will be the least painful and messy.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

InterMurph said:


> There will be no wedding. Of the final 4, Sean selected the one with whom the inevitable breakup will be the least painful and messy.


Noted. I'll take that bet! Meet me back here after the wedding special or breakup announcement!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I think they will stay together. At least for a while. I know this show is reality junk, but I would like to think Sean and Catherine are both as sincere as they appear to be.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, I have to say - this looked like it was for real.

It HAS happened before (a wedding), but more often with the Bachelorette than with the Bachelor.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The Biggest Loser has more successful relationships than The Bachelor/Bachelorette.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> There will be no wedding. Of the final 4, Sean selected the one with whom the inevitable breakup will be the least painful and messy.





Tracy said:


> Noted. I'll take that bet! Meet me back here after the wedding special or breakup announcement!


I'll take that action too! Name your terms InterMurph.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> There will be no wedding. Of the final 4, Sean selected the one with whom the inevitable breakup will be the least painful and messy.





Tracy said:


> Noted. I'll take that bet! Meet me back here after the wedding special or breakup announcement!





tiams said:


> I'll take that action too! Name your terms InterMurph.


I am in as well!

I really do think this is going to happen...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Heads up. Just found out about the below thanks to The Bachelorette's FB page.


> The Bachelorette
> Get ready for The Bachelorette with The Bachelor's Funniest Moments Tuesday at 8|7c! See all the hilarious moments that didn't make it on air!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

^^^
Bump, as a reminder. The ep airs today. My existing SP for The Bachelor picked it up.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

If you don't still have an SP for The Bachelor (which is picking up Juan Pablo's season), Sean and Catherine's wedding is this coming Sunday, 1/26/14.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Surprised to see no response... reminder: Sean and Catherine's wedding is tonight.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I didn't think it required a response...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I didn't think it required a response...


No, it didn't.

But, I was surprised that nobody at least chimed in along the lines of "cool. I didn't realize" or "Thanks! I forgot about it". Or, even "don't care" or "it won't last..."


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> No, it didn't.
> 
> But, I was surprised that nobody at least chimed in along the lines of "cool. I didn't realize" or "Thanks! I forgot about it". Or, even "don't care" or "it won't last..."


I recorded it; haven't watched yet. 
Not watching Juan Pablo's 'season' -- I think he's a shallow jerk.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I watched the wedding last night.

It didn't need to be 2 hours - the actual ceremony was about 1/2 hour - I think a 1 hour special would have covered it. There was a lot of boring stupid stuff that wasn't really necessary.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

I lost count of how many times she had to explain what "grown sexy" meant. LOL.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

[Pro] "What will be the theme of your lavish ceremony that will be broadcast live on national television?"
[Catherine] "Grown Sexy!"
[Pro] (blank look) "Huh??"


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Stupidest. Theme. Ever.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Weird to have to pause for station identification during your wedding.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Weird to have to pause for station identification during your wedding.


True, but considering the entire thing was probably totally free, I could deal...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I watched the wedding last night.
> 
> It didn't need to be 2 hours - the actual ceremony was about 1/2 hour - I think a 1 hour special would have covered it. There was a lot of boring stupid stuff that wasn't really necessary.


Agree. That's kinda how I feel about The Bachelor now. The novelty wore off long ago.

Previously, it was 2 hours/week, but now they've got that and have often been airing at least another hour on Sundays of something Bachelor related.

It's starting to really push it for me in terms of time commitment. I've got other things on my plate and other priorities.

Side note: It looks like the wedding will be rerun again on Sunday 2/2/14 at 2 pm (for me).


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

cwerdna said:


> Agree. That's kinda how I feel about The Bachelor now. The novelty wore off long ago.
> 
> Previously, it was 2 hours/week, but now they've got that and have often been airing at least another hour on Sundays of something Bachelor related.
> 
> ...


Catering to those football widows


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Catering to those football widows


Heh. I didn't even get it at first since I couldn't care less about football and have no plans to watch that game.

I had to look up the time and date of the game...


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Here is a really interesting behind-the-scenes blog, written by Sean's sister.

Sean & Catherine wedding, part 1

Sean & Catherine wedding, part 2

Enjoy!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

That was interesting. She makes it sound like a really nice experience for all involved. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Two words: "Love sprinkles"


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I watched the wedding last night.
> 
> It didn't need to be 2 hours - the actual ceremony was about 1/2 hour - I think a 1 hour special would have covered it. There was a lot of boring stupid stuff that wasn't really necessary.


I was really hopeful for this marriage. Right up to the moment when I saw Andy Dick as a guest. No way they're gonna make it work now. Not with him in the mix.

This part of the show really gets me (post selection interviews, weddings, etc.). They spend so much time kissing each other and saying "I love you". It makes me think they are trying to convince themselves more than each other or anybody else.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Sean Lowe speaks about his experience on The Bachelor. He says he worried at times that he was going against his faith by dating 25 women at once. Interesting hearing his candid perspective.

*Watch Here*


----------

